# Out of State Adoptions? How's it work?



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

My husband and I got a puppy in February from a breeder, etc....knowing that we are going to want another dog (when my senior goes to the bridge ), we're considering getting one from a rescue as I see a lot of posts on here for beautiful GSD's in need of good homes. I volunteer for the local humane society here, but the chances of finding a GSD are basically slim to none for some reason (but I keep checking ). So, I've been searching online for rescues near here and just curious if most rescues will adopt out of state and if there's something we need to do ahead of time to prepare for adopting from somewhere other than NE or surrounding states (if necessary).

Any information would be most appreciated 

Thank you!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Most rescues I've seen will list their requirements to adopt one of their dogs. If in doubt a phone call is helpful as well.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Some rescues will do an out of state adoption, others won't. 

The problem with out of state adoptions is that you likely don't get to meet the dog ahead of time so you are just going off photos and what others say. You also don't have an opportunity to let your current dog meet the potential new dog. Also, the rescue might not have someone available to do a home check. If, for some reason, the adoption doesn't work out then it is can be difficult to return the dog to the rescue.

Out of state adoptions aren't my preference and if I found a dog that I thought I wanted to adopt out of state, I'd travel to meet him/her and to meet personally with the fosters. Adopting sight unseen is not for me but others are successful with it.

I would start by contacting the rescues closest to you and asking about their policies.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My rescue (Austin GSD Rescue) does out of state adoptions. We require either a home visit from someone with a rescue or humane organization in your area, which shouldn't be too difficult in your situation; or if push comes to shove we do a video home visit.

AGSDR requires all potential adopters to come meet the dog in the dog's foster home. If you have your own dog, we strongly recommend that you bring him/her as well. As always, the foster family gets the final say about whether you get to adopt the dog or not.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information!! I appreciate it. I'll keep searching shelters and rescues close to home!!


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

In April I adopted a shepherd from a shelter in Florida. I live in Virginia. I saw his photo and just decided I would rather take him than let him die. The shelter didn't care where I was from as long as I paid their fee. I picked him up in person, and the shelter was just happy someone took him. I guess that kill shelters are less picky than rescues. The dog I adopted had several expensive health issues, that even if a rescue took him, I'm not sure they would have paid for his medical care. 

Here's the dog I adopted: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-chipley-fl-4-5-year-old-sable-male-safe.html

Maybe look through petfinder.com?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

asja said:


> In April I adopted a shepherd from a shelter in Florida. I live in Virginia. I saw his photo and just decided I would rather take him than let him die. The shelter didn't care where I was from as long as I paid their fee. I picked him up in person, and the shelter was just happy someone took him. I guess that kill shelters are less picky than rescues. The dog I adopted had several expensive health issues, that even if a rescue took him, I'm not sure they would have paid for his medical care.
> 
> Here's the dog I adopted: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-chipley-fl-4-5-year-old-sable-male-safe.html
> 
> Maybe look through petfinder.com?


I remember reading this thread!!! Congrats on your new baby!! He is gorgeous and looks like a real sweetheart. Sounds like he's had a rough start but with you he will be happy from now on. :happyboogie:
That's what I'm hoping to do.....give a special guy/gal a 2nd chance at happiness . Thanks for the info!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Asja:

Thank you for taking your boy. I remember this thread and have followed his story. 

Rescues do take care of the dogs that they pull, even with expensive health challenges. Whether it is orthopedic challenges requiring surgery and/or amputations, heartworm treatments, congenital disorders like shunts and internal malformations and just the stuff that comes up during foster care like pancreatic insufficiency, bowel disease, cancer, Cushing's disease, etc. it is taken care of. This is why you will see requests for donations on websites and social networking pages and fundraisers going on almost constantly. We do what is needed for the dogs in our care.


----------

